# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Последняя присланная Вам SMS :)

## Vanya

говорю сразу, тема никакого смысла не несёт 

ну начну:
"Хватит выкидывать кони! Захочешь узнать-поговорим! Нет-тогда всё ясно!" 
во

----------


## Irina

"Ответь мне, очень прошу."

----------


## Asteriks

"Таня, поправляйся. Ты нужна. "

----------


## BiZ111

Ты просто шедеврален

----------


## Sanych

"Пополните счёт на 10000 и получите 500 бесплатных минут в сети Life "

----------


## Asteriks

Вот я счас отправлю кому-то СМС, а потом проверю, правду на форуме пишет человек, или врёт!

----------


## Sanych

"Я тебя обожаю" - тайные воздыхатели шлют

----------


## BiZ111

"Я тебя обожаю" - реальные воздыхатели шлют

=)

----------


## Akasey

Вам звонили 1 раз: +3752935512**, в 12.19

----------


## BiZ111

*Целую*

----------


## Femida

Спасибо за поздравления...

----------


## Irina

Приходи, кальяном подымим

----------


## Mr_Vinni

пнх

----------


## Jemal

"Тебе AC DC и inflames полные дискографии надо?"

----------


## BiZ111

Ты мой герой

----------


## Irina

Позвони

----------


## Mashulya

"номер телефона" Удачи!)))

----------

